# Rocket Appartamento - starting to overheat



## hedonist222 (Apr 19, 2020)

I've had my rocket Appartamento for almost three years now

I installed a thermometer in the group head

It's always been 88° celcius at idle and a maximum of 93° when the pump is on

Boiler pressure is always gently fluctuating between 1 and 1.2

The other day it was registering 98 celcius and a maximum of 103

I turned off the machine to let it cool

Turned it on

Same thing

And boiler pressure is now fluctuating between 1 and as high as 1.4

Had it descaled

Same thing

Today after turning it on, it climbed to celcius again

Pulled a hot shot

Then it dropped to 65 celcius and just wouldn't get hotter

I could be wrong but I recall the boiler pressure gauge saying 1.1 despite it being to celcius - but I could be wrong

I haven't touched the pressure Stat

Is my pressure Stat starting to perish?

Thanks


----------



## hedonist222 (Apr 19, 2020)

Also

Boiler gauge shows 1 to 1.3 bar

And frankly even goes as high as 1.5 (never seen this in the last 3 years)

Group head thermometer displays 65 celcius

How can the gauge show 1 bar and higher and the group head temperature be so low?

So I measured water out the boiler spout : 102 celcius (which is fine for the sake of testing whether the gauge works).

I then measured water out the group head : 64 celcius

So the boiler and pressure Stat are working (new increase in dead band aside)

Group head thermometer also working

Why isn't the water in the thermosyphon as hot as what's in the tank?

As a reminder, early on my only problem was an increase in boiler temp (from usual 88c to 98c) and an increase in dead band.

Now, my machine beats up to the new extra hot temp of 98.

Then plummets to 65 and will remain there - till I the machine on and off a few times.

Any idea what's causing all this?


----------

